#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-11
 * bkerensa goes back to work on Linux Journal article
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-12
<bkerensa> hi devxdev
<devxdev> whats up bkerensa
<bkerensa> devxdev: nothing much just saying hello to a new face ;)
<devxdev> :D
<devxdev> i just started using irc a few days ago but i'm not a n00b :)
<nathwill> *yawn*
<nathwill> bkerensa: got the loco agenda updated last night...
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-13
<tgm4883> devxdev is definitly not a noob
<tgm4883> <devxdev> officially have a chrooted ubuntu-core running on a Samsung LN40B530P7N
<tgm4883> an impressive feat
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there any protocol or suggested path for trying to get a bug addressed even if the person responsible for the related application is semi-ignoring the bug
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/972063
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 972063 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth Headset pairs but does not show up in Sound Settings profile" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tgm4883> Bkerensa, yes, you attach a patch
<slangasek> bkerensa: yes, the traditional path is to continue digging until you figure out how to fix it yourself :)
<slangasek> there's no one "responsible" for bluetooth in Ubuntu in that sense
<bkerensa> slangasek: well just kind of sad that I'm running a  Canonical certified laptop and it appears no bluetooth works on it in our LTS =/
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, I don't believe bluetooth support is part of the certification
<slangasek> (unfortunately IMHO)
<blkperl> slangasek: any chance you get fix the amanda package in precise? or just sneak in the quantal package
<slangasek> blkperl: no chance of me doing it personally :)
<blkperl> slangasek: awwww
<slangasek> bkerensa: can you bring your headset and laptop to the BSP?
<devxdev> My I attend the BSP to learn/watch?
<slangasek> devxdev: certainly; it's generally expected that people participating in a BSP will learn something :)
<devxdev> O_O we are pulling an over-nighter I see lol
<slangasek> who is?
<devxdev> oh haha nevermind I read the times wrong >_<
<devxdev> Will we be using this: http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/ ?
<tgm4883> devxdev, what is that?
<devxdev> current bugs
<devxdev> & todo list
<slangasek> so AIUI, the focus for this BSP will be the list of release-critical bugs known to Debian
<devxdev> ooh ok :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: I will see :P I was planning on playing hooky
<bkerensa> or remotely participating
<slangasek> well, as I recall one of the outstanding questions around that bug was whether it was an issue with the headset or with the bluetooth interface on the laptop
<slangasek> until it's been narrowed down that much by cross-testing, it's hard for anyone to make much headway on the bug
<tgm4883> slangasek, do you know much about errors.ubuntu.com
<slangasek> a bit
<tgm4883> slangasek, I'm trying to find out where we can add logs to be gathered for a specific report on there
<tgm4883> based on this comment on askubuntu from ev
<tgm4883> The plan is to allow developers to hook into the information collection process server-side. If I need /var/log/syslog but it's not already provided, I just change a setting on http://errors.ubuntu.com and the next person who experiences the error automatically adds it to the data they're sending.
<slangasek> tgm4883: er, no facility exists for that today
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well that explains why I can't find it
<slangasek> this is all very much a work in progress
<tgm4883> So no logs are gathered at this point?
<slangasek> no, just the crash
<slangasek> however, on the backend there are smarts to be able to relate errors.u.c crashes to the apport-retracer's work on launchpad bugs
<slangasek> so if someone opens a bug, you can ask for more logs there
<slangasek> (i.e., the old way of doing things)
<tgm4883> slangasek, ok, that seems like it's what we'll have to do then
<tgm4883> thanks for the info
<slangasek> n/p
<devxdev> Are any of you experienced with chroot?
<slangasek> certainly
<devxdev> ah I figured it out was having some strange issue with "dangling symlink"
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-15
<MarkDude> bkerensa, sometimes you annoy me
<MarkDude> You are far tooooo charming
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Whats up?
<MarkDude> Mke it easier on the rest of us, and Just realizing that I will have to bring my *A game * to CLS and OSCON
<bkerensa> MarkDude: hah?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: long time no see ;)
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> yeah, been a busy couple weeks
<nathwill> wife's been sick and got family sh*t going on :(
<nathwill> how's things?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ahh ya know life goes on? good here ;)
<bkerensa> just trying to make sure my new flowers dont die... dealing with an epic slug problem
<nathwill> i should send my gramma your way. nothing makes her happier than going out in the garden and cutting up slugs with her monster clippers
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: so your still on for the event next week? or is it this weekend
 * bkerensa will likely not be there but instead just remotely ;)
<nathwill> bkerensa, check your email
<nathwill> also... laaame
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: I dont wanna go to PSU... its a long trek for me
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> and its very hot at PSU
<nathwill> yes, there are hotties at PSU
<bkerensa> their engineering campus feels like a underground datacenter with inadequate cooling :P
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> not hotties
<bkerensa> nathwill: I will see what I can do :s
 * MarkDude has seen hotchicks in proximity of PSU
<MarkDude> <confirmed>
<bkerensa> MarkDude: lies
<nathwill> impuning psu, my goodness
<nathwill> impugning?
<nathwill> pffft
<MarkDude> We are not talking Gresham or sumthin'
<MarkDude> XD
<MarkDude> Fishburn
<bkerensa> nathwill: I laugh if your the only one who shows up ;)
<nathwill> nah, i betcha blkperl and slangasek at a minimum are gonna be there
<bkerensa> is kees going?
<nathwill> they both sounded pretty confident about the day being doable
<bkerensa> offer beer and its a done deal ;)
<nathwill> i don't see him registered
<nathwill> so probably not, unless he's coming incognito
<nathwill> so i made the truly epic mistake of deciding to clean behind my stove this week...
<nathwill> 'twere not pretty. not pretty at all
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm only short 7,000 followers before I pass @Ubuntu up on twitter
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I have almost double the followers of Fedora ;)
<MarkDude> Well as far as more than Fedora goes, <yawn> nobody cares
<MarkDude> not even Fedorans
<MarkDude> As far as ubuntu goes thats awesome
<MarkDude> people actually care about that
 * MarkDude has some advice as you pass them
<MarkDude> let me find link
<MarkDude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_popular_than_Jesus
<MarkDude> Do what Lennon did- say you are more popular culturally
<MarkDude> And send out on Twitter-
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> I imagine most of my followers live in the Middle East and India and would not get it
<bkerensa> that seems to be the case on G+
<MarkDude> Well go into lengthy explanation of how you are now more popular than God
<MarkDude> Start using terms like MINIONS
<MarkDude> henchmen
<MarkDude> also include phrases like *grand plan* as well as our hour of truth*
<MarkDude> You could have an Aubergine little compond in Oregon like the Rajneesh folks
 * MarkDude for one salutes you in your plan to take over the world
<MarkDude> Hopes this ass kissing will make me one of the last to die XD
<MarkDude> Mark S will one day bow down to kiss your Ubuntu pinkie ring made of platinum
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You are a silly man
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude has an active imagination
<slangasek> nathwill: not much of a BSP if only 3 people show, though; I could stay at home and fix bugs in that case :)  Do we know if there'll be more people from PSU coming?
<blkperl> slangasek: not sure how many psu folks, hopefully a bunch, its been posted all of the engineering building, spammed to the masses and the flier is on the tvs near the front door
<blkperl> s/of/voer
<blkperl> over*
<slangasek> mmk :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: what time does it start?
<bkerensa> I might have to come just so slangasek comes too :P we need him there
<bkerensa> I think Finn will come
<blkperl> bkerensa: the loco event time says 10 :)
<blkperl> ill probably try to get there at 9 to post signs
<bkerensa> blkperl: huh
<bkerensa> blkperl: do you guys have a keg?
<bkerensa> :sD
<blkperl> bkerensa: really you think a public state insitution has a keg? :)
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you might want to join this- it may be amusing
<MarkDude> ANNOUNCEMENT: There is a meeting on the subject of "The Future of Fedora Release Names" starting in 30 minutes over in #fedora-meeting-1. Please join us. http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/marketing/2012-June/014378.html
<KorvinSzanto> Tomorrow night, what time in pst is it
<nathwill> helo?
<MarkDude> OMFG the naming thing in Fedora is still dragging on - boards are looking at it- we might have another vote- holy crap
 * MarkDude is looking forward to the day - when Mark S just lets bkerensa pick the name
<MarkDude> The day grows closer....
<bkerensa> x.x your disturbing my work on a clients site ;p
<bkerensa> KorvinSzanto: for the jam?
<bkerensa> KorvinSzanto: Should start at 10am and go all day... nathwill blkperl and co are running it :o
 * bkerensa will likely come down
 * kees will be handing out build systems again, I think
<bkerensa> Ok I commit but I wont be there at 10am... Saturdays are for sleeping in :P
<kees> just go to bed earlier! ;)
<nathwill> you gonna be there kees ?
<nathwill> sweet
<bkerensa> nathwill: I will be there but likely closer to 11
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> good
<kees> nathwill: yuppers, at least until 2pm or so
<nathwill> kees: glad to hear it :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: you should swoop by and pick me up :P
<bkerensa> otherwise Ill come at 11am ;)
<bkerensa> Ugh... I need to not talk on Fedora channels
<MarkDude> Best not to attack Nixie
<MarkDude> if you would have chose me as target- you would have won
<bkerensa> I was not attacking her and we will not carry this conversation over here. I'm not going to tolerate it here.
<MarkDude> Fair enough- if you want to play with the big dogs- dont play like a puppy
<bkerensa> le sigh
<kees> lol
<kees> beefy kick
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> in fedora channel we were discussing nixie
<bkerensa> and he basically said he thinks sexual objectification of women is ok now he is trying to bring the conservation on every channel I am on
<KorvinSzanto> I have to work out around noon, but I'll stop by until then and show up some time after
<nathwill> isn't naming your release after a hotdog objectification of men?
<nathwill> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: heh
<bkerensa> nathwill: you around?
<c_smith> bkerensa: just to make sure, the meeting tomorrow is at 7PM, correct?
<bkerensa> c_smith: let me double check
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> thought it would be better to  check, looks like it is better. :P
<bkerensa> c_smith: uhh it will be at 1pm or perhaps earlier not set in stone
<bkerensa> will be holding it on irc from PSU
<bkerensa> the event there starts at 10am
<c_smith> alright, I'll be sure and be here early tomorrow.
<c_smith> Won't be 9AM, but I might Idle starting at 10:30
<nathwill> hey bkerensa, i'm here
<nathwill> what's up?
<bkerensa> nathwill: so the local council meeting appears to be on Tuesday
<bkerensa> not this weekend?
<nathwill> oh really?
<nathwill> well that's much more convenient
<nathwill> i thought it said it was on the 16th
<nathwill> in that case, i was totally on time to add our stuff
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: we should try to get a group photo at the event this weekend
<bkerensa> perhaps Ill lug the banner on the bus with me
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> nathwill: want a Goobuntu sticker btw?
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> what is Goobuntu?
<bkerensa> c_smith:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<bkerensa> its just a remix of Ubuntu that Google uses internally
<c_smith> thought I had heard of it before.
<tgm4883> Goobuntu is google's version of Ubuntu
<bkerensa> it doesnt look much different from Ubuntu at all
<tgm4883> not to be confused with Gobuntu, which is Ubuntu comprised of completely free software
<bkerensa> I think the only different is some hardening and special tools
<tgm4883> not to be confused with Gubuntu, which is Ubuntu with Gnome Shell instead of Unity
<c_smith> I'd read a article on how supposedly secure Google's datacenters are.
<c_smith> if memory serves correct, it was a ZDNet article, but my memory has been wrong in the past.
<bkerensa> secure their datacenters are?
<bkerensa> Last time I checked most datacenters were pretty secure
<tgm4883> bkerensa, eh, I doubt that, but it depends on your definitions of datacenter
<bkerensa> Biometric Access... Man Trap Doors... Heat Sensors... Cameras.... etc
<bkerensa> tgm4883: really? What datacenters are we talking about?
<bkerensa> lol
<tgm4883> bkerensa, well it all has to do with funds
<c_smith> bkerensa: I never said there weren't. just saying that I'm taking their word for it as I won't ever get the chance to see it myself.
<c_smith> *they
<tgm4883> define datacenter
<c_smith> define tgm4883
<c_smith> :P
<c_smith> jk
<c_smith> yeah, just sitting here installing software.
<tgm4883> google is surely secure, as they A) have the money to protect it, and B) the need to protect it and (most importantly) C) the people in charge of the money know how important it is to protect it
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah but most have SAS auditing and have some level of approval from a standards org?
<bkerensa> I would never colo in a facility that did not have 24/7/365 video, biometric access etc
<tgm4883> but take some smallish ISP, their datacenter isn't going to be as secure
<tgm4883> aren't you trying to colo at PSU?
<tgm4883> and while pretty nifty, is there really biometric locks on OSUOSL's datacenter?
<c_smith> colo = collaborate
<c_smith> ?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I would imagine OSL has biometrics but I just pinged one of their NOC people to ask
<bkerensa> small ISP's maybe not but I also dont consider small ISP's server rooms to be DC's
<c_smith> eh, for $99 Acer is fixing my Iconia Tab A100, they better be able to.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Colocation
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I think it depends on your definition of datacenter, if you are a medium sized business with  1 or 2 racks, is that in a datacenter
<c_smith> oh, I see.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ah ok, so how many racks does it take to be a DC?
<bkerensa> My definition of a DC is over 500 machines
<bkerensa> otherwise I would consider it a server room at best
<bkerensa> I also think a DC should always have secure access that is SSAE-16 audited
<nathwill> it mostly has to do with data
<nathwill> what data you're processing... there are specific facility security requirements for processing certain kinds of data
<bkerensa> like for instance there are companies her in portland who have lots of racks but they dont consider themselves to have a full DC
<bkerensa> and in fact they also have cages offsite in real DC's
<tgm4883> well see, you just created rules to make yourself correct
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> so a generic "data center" isn't necessarily going to use more security than a shop in the mall, for example
<tgm4883> now we're just talking statistics
<bkerensa> There is definitely a balance of amount of servers and access that seperates a server room from a data center
<nathwill> but if you want to handle PII, it takes a whole different kind of access control
<tgm4883> eg. 100% of the datacenters with over 500 machines have biometric locks
<c_smith> hmmmm.... so Puppet Labs is up in Portland.... Google uses Puppet..... must mean Puppet is very successful, yet again, it might not.
<tgm4883> meh, semantics
<nathwill> ?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i think... i'm going to excuse myself until y'all start talking sense
<tgm4883> so wikipedia says there are 4 levels of data center tiers
<tgm4883> Single non-redundant distribution path serving the IT equipment
<tgm4883> Non-redundant capacity components
<tgm4883> Basic site infrastructure with expected availability of 99.671%
<tgm4883> tier 1^
<tgm4883> that sounds pretty smallsh to me
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_room
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_center
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_center#Security
<nathwill> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Rees
<tgm4883> bkerensa, tier 4 is the only one that is mentioned for biometric security
<tgm4883> thanks for posting those links that back me up ;)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think its silly to not have biometric myself
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> but thats just me
<tgm4883> "The most stringent level is a Tier 4 data center, which is designed to host mission critical computer systems, with fully redundant subsystems and compartmentalized security zones controlled by biometric access controls methods."
<bkerensa> <mythmon> bkerensa: we don't use any biometrics.
<bkerensa> OSL does not
<bkerensa> and I think thats fail
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I don't
<bkerensa> but then again they are not hosting enterprise clients either?
<nathwill> y'all hear they just got 300K from google?
<nathwill> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, there data is arguable just as if not more important in terms of security
<bkerensa> So when I had two racks at XO in California
<bkerensa> they had mantraps
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sillicon valley?
<bkerensa> in fact almost all the DC's in the bay area have man traps except for this one I did a call at in SF which was in the Sega Building
<bkerensa> but I considered it more of a Server Room
<bkerensa> tgm4883: fremont
<bkerensa> Fremont, CA = Datacenter World, USA :)
<tgm4883> yea, silicon valley seems like they would be all up in the "we've got to have the sweet new datacenter with cool biometric locks"
<bkerensa> http://goo.gl/maps/Xxky
<tgm4883> bkerensa, as with any business, it's a cost/benefit ratio
<bkerensa> tgm4883: its actually a very old DC
<tgm4883> osuosl doesn't think their data is worth the investment in biometric locks
<bkerensa> and better yet Fremont's Datacenters are known to be pretty lousy and budget :P
<bkerensa> like for instance Hurricane Electric is in Fremont
<tgm4883> i got to say I probably agree with them
<bkerensa> and they have so many power problems its not even funny
<tgm4883> power problems :(
<tgm4883> I've not seen any hospital's datacenter, but if it's anything like most of their networks, it's very very bad
<bkerensa> tgm4883: hospital's do have pretty poor IT
<tgm4883> I wouldn't be surprised if most of them didn't have a door on their datacenter
<bkerensa> LOL
<tgm4883> we'd get some good hospital virus outbreak calls when I worked at Symantec
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> I remember my doctor's office had their router in a corner of their lobby that had like no line of sight
<bkerensa> I told my doctor I was like thats not a very good idea
<c_smith> bkerensa: I just saw the OSCON Booth volunteer email, what are the dates for it?
<tgm4883> "you have zero wireless security, no firewall, wide open network shares, and run XP SP1? Thank you have a nice day sir. *click*"
<c_smith> and is there going to be carpooling?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, hospitals aren't always bad because of bad IT, sometimes there are dumb policies that they can't work around
<tgm4883> (or they have just given up)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah they had a cisco router and their T1 relay sitting right there in the public area
<bkerensa> I was like WTF is this
<tgm4883> such as change requests that take an hour to fill out
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I hope they someday get it sorted... I explained someone could drop a patch cable on their and packet filter them
<bkerensa> c_smith: no carpooling
<c_smith> ah, and looking at the dates, I'd have to work then, anyway.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> most people do
<c_smith> so I wouldn't be able to.
<c_smith> wish I could help. but alas....
<bkerensa> and its a solid obligation so if someone volunteers they need to be there the whole time
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you should do it
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> let me get right on that ;)
<tgm4883> I need a cheap SAN
<bkerensa> tgm4883: for what?
<tgm4883> uh, storage ;)
<tgm4883> I just need more storage at home for my media center
<nathwill> tgm4883, what's your current setup?
<tgm4883> nathwill, at home?
<tgm4883> I have a 2 disk readynas
<tgm4883> with 1.5TB drives
<tgm4883> so not much storage
<nathwill> that's not too bad
<tgm4883> I'm trying to decide if I want to just turn my desktop into a server by stuffing a bunch of hard drives in there with a RAID card (or doing ZFS) or if I want to buy a network device that can take 5+ drives
<nathwill> i recently upgraded my single bay (qnap ts-110) plus external, to a 4bay hp proliant w/ 4x 2TB
<nathwill> it's a tough call
<nathwill> i think there's a market gap for a low-capacity device with massive storage capacity
<tgm4883> yea, there isn't a ton out there
<nathwill> all the 4+ bay devices i found also came with big ol' upgrades in cpu/ram/etc
<nathwill> and subsequent price bumps too
<nathwill> which sucks
<nathwill> honestly, the 800mhz/256MB RAM system is fine... preferable even, due to wattage, if only it had many bays
<tgm4883> yea I'm fine with my readynas, it's  just too small
<tgm4883> runs debian, but only takes 2 drives (and only up to 2TB drives)
<tgm4883> I'd really like to get a separate device, but the more I look at it the more I think I just need to stick freenas on my box and shove more drives in it
<nathwill> if you do, lmk what you think of freenas
<nathwill> i'd be more interested if it were linux
<nathwill> personally
<tgm4883> We've installed in on an old SUN box at work
<tgm4883> just last week
<tgm4883> works pretty well, but the next version will be alot better
<tgm4883> specifically if you want to use ZFS
<nathwill> snapshots?
<nathwill> is that why you're interested in ZFS?
<nathwill> (i haven't messed w/ zfs since years ago when i played w/ opensolaris)
<tgm4883> snapshots and deduplication
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> yah, makes sense
<tgm4883> deduplication is in the next version
<tgm4883> snapshots we don't use much, we're still testing with those
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-16
<c_smith> hello
 * c_smith is at Broadway Commons hoping someone shows up
 * bkerensa gets ready to head down to PSU
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm bringing the bluetooth :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: i need door minions
<blkperl> unfortunately their locked
<bkerensa> blkperl: what does that mean?
<bkerensa> should I not come? :P
<blkperl> bkerensa: no you should come, to help me
<blkperl> :)
<bkerensa> ok well just a FYI its going to talk be a half hour at best.... I am still gettined proper and will be heading out shortly
<bkerensa> gotta bring some kind of swag ya know
<blkperl> ok
<kees> Room 86-01!
<kees> on my way
<blkperl> kees: theres a sign on the EB front door call that number and ill let you in :)
<kees> blkperl: cool
<blkperl> lame someone not going to Ubuntu day just used me to get in...
<bkerensa> blkperl: tell them "Not cool man"
 * bkerensa waits on bus to arrive
<bkerensa> blkperl: you just missed the bagel request on mailing list :P
 * blkperl really wishes the conference room had a phone <.<
<bkerensa> speaking of it how far deep into the catacombs is this room?
<blkperl> down the stairs and to the left
<blkperl> whopper922: are you coming today
<slangasek> bkerensa: ack; will bring mine as well for cross-product testing
<slangasek> I'm running a bit late as you can see, but should be there in about a half hour I think
<c_smith> hello
<blkperl> c_smith: hi
<c_smith> how goes it?
<blkperl> good, you coming to ubuntu bug day?
<c_smith> nope, don't have time to get down there, nor do I have a ride there.
<c_smith> actually, I have time, but no ride.
<c_smith> gotta love it when you don't have your day straight.... >.<
<nathwill> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/GettingSetUp
<nathwill> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<c_smith> nathwill, those are links I should have put in my bookmarks long before now.
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> run through them in the same order
<c_smith> bookmarking now.
<nathwill> they're pretty useful
<nathwill> holler if you hit problems
<c_smith> eh, I have a bit going on now (ubuntu blew up, so I'm installing 32-bit instead of my usual 64-bit, my PC only has 3 GB of RAM, anyway)
<c_smith> plus my C&C The FIrst Decade doesn't like 64-bit Wine.  but it runs fine on 32-bit Wine
<blkperl> marut: hi
<marut> hi all
<c_smith> hello, marut
<vagrantc> ah, this looks more promising
 * kees waves "hi"
<KorvinSzanto> Hi
<kees> hola!
<KorvinSzanto> Not able to make it until later
<nathwill> gruesse!
<jpiroshky> cheers!
<houk__> hello?
<KorvinSzanto> Hi
<kees> hi!
<amj> hi
<houk__> Yay, no bubble !!!
<kees> anyone wanting a build environment for the day, please email me (kees@debian.org) and I'll send details
<KorvinSzanto> I'm trying to grep for trailing spaces using [ \t]+$, how do I format that regex to work with grep?
<slangasek> tngodup: welcome :)
<kees> details on using environment: http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2011/12/us/Portland/Builders
<slangasek> http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/BeginnersHOWTO
<tngodup> thanx
<blkperl> spw2: hi
<blkperl> spw2: http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/BeginnersHOWTO
<c_smith> could I possibly participate from where I am (home)?
<kees> c_smith: sure!
<c_smith> cool, once I have these updates done, I'll be starting.
<c_smith> although, I'll likely be focusing on easy (bytesize) bugs in Ubuntu, I am in no way a programmer, nor do I have coding knowledge.
<spw2> c_smith: right there with ya, but on the opposite. I am a programmer, but have nearly NO linux knowledge. feel lost.
<slangasek> http://udd.debian.org/bugs.cgi?release=wheezy_and_sid&fnewer=&fnewerval=7&rc=1
<c_smith> spw2, well, first time for everything, eh?
<spw2> i sure hope so.
<tgm4883> c_smith, why are you running it on 64-bit wine
<tgm4883> even the wine developers admit 64-bit wine sucks
<c_smith> tgm4883, because that was the version installed on 64-bit Windows.
<c_smith> *64-bit Ubuntu, not Windows.
<c_smith> might have been running in compatibility mode, but the installshield wizard didn't like even that.
<tgm4883> c_smith, wait, you mean wine 32
<c_smith> probably.
<tgm4883> you have to compile wine64 by hand
<tgm4883> so it should run the same on both 64-bit ubuntu and 32-bit ubuntu, since the wine is the same
<tgm4883> wine64 is for running 64-bit windows programs
<c_smith> not sure. it had "Program Files" and "Program Files  (x86)" in the wine prefix.
<tgm4883> hmm
<c_smith> so that lead me to believe it had installed Wine64.
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> sounds like that to me too
<c_smith> might have changed. eh?
<c_smith> anywho, suffice it to say, I'm running 32-bit now, the architecture my laptop was built for.
<tgm4883> well now I'm just confused, which means it's time for me to go get coffee
<c_smith> I'm not really getting any benefit on the laptop by running 64-bit over 32-bit.
<bkerensa> Don't forget to signup for the mailing list and launchpad http://ubuntu-oregon.org
 * c_smith is already there
 * c_smith continues to wait for pbuilder
<vagrantc> pbuilder? :(
<c_smith> vagrantc, what's wrong with pbuilder?
<slangasek> it's a NIH kludge, and anything that behaves differently under pbuilder than under sbuild is a pbuilder bug by definition because sbuild is what the buildds use :)
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> gnupg is useful for not just development, like if you wanted to encrypt a file.
<c_smith> just saying.
<c_smith> >.< think I attracted someone from #linuxdistrocommunity
<corp769> yes you did, lol
<c_smith> not that it's a bad thing :P
<corp769> just checking it out man
<c_smith> corp769, you aren't from Oregon, are you?
<corp769> no i'm not
<corp769> why do you ask?
<c_smith> oh, ok
<c_smith> simply because this LoCo is for that state.
<corp769> yeah i noticed
<corp769> i was just checking out the channel, that's all
<corp769> but i'm out
<corp769> take care man
<c_smith> and it'd be nice to be able to invite you to an Ubuntu Hour.
<c_smith> cya
<corp769> ubuntu hour?
<corp769> what's ubuntu hour, c_smith?
<c_smith> corp769, I sent you a message with the wiki page about it.
<corp769> oh ok
<corp769> i'm checking it out, thanks man
<c_smith> no prob
<c_smith> does anyone here know if Harvest is working yet?
<slangasek> "working"?
<c_smith> if I remember, the opportunities weren't refreshing back when the Global Jam was happening.
<nathwill> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617938 ?? seems like it's wontfix.
<c_smith> has that changed?
<lubotu1> Debian bug 617938 in slrn "wrong ownership of /var/log/news/ and /etc/news/" [Critical,Open]
<c_smith> slangasek, the opportunities weren't refreshing back at the Global Jam, has that changed?
<c_smith> if I'm working with wrong dependencies, is that purely in the debian rules file?
<slangasek> c_smith: refreshing> ah, I couldn't say
<slangasek> c_smith: dependencies are always in debian/control, not debian/rules
<c_smith> slangasek, ok
<c_smith> and thanks for the tip on the dependancies, I knew it was one of the debian files.
<c_smith> another question: if I manage to fix this bug, would it be good practice to upload it to Debian first?
<c_smith> being as it's Pidgin.
<slangasek> r0csteady: http://udd.debian.org/bugs.cgi?release=wheezy_and_sid&fnewer=&fnewerval=7&rc=1
<c_smith> meh, looks like the bug was fixed.... >.<
<slangasek> tngodup: so once you have a handle on the build environment, you would want to do: schroot -u root -c sid; apt-get install zhcon gdb; GGI_DISPLAY=really_long_string_to_try_to_reproduce_the_crash zhcon; then if it does crash, GGI_DISPLAY=really_long_string_to_try_to_reproduce_the_crash gdb zhcon
<tngodup> ok
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, has the meeting ended?
<c_smith> or has it not begun?
<c_smith> bkerensa, did I miss the meeting?
<bkerensa> Are there any agenda items?
<c_smith> don't know. let me check
<bkerensa> I think there is not and we have nothing to discuss her unless you do?
<c_smith> nah, just wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything.
<c_smith> now I have some stuff to do.
<c_smith> cya
<slangasek> closed Debian bug #603405
<lubotu1> Debian bug 603405 in src:gucharmap "gucharmap: missing source code needed to update unicode tables" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/603405
<slangasek> would put an RC bug count in the topic, but it's locked ;)
 * vagrantc ponders #debian-bugs
<r0csteady> ohai jpiroshky
<c_smith> hello, r0csteady
<jpiroshky> hey j00 guys, lets be good friends ^_^
<c_smith> hello, jpiroshky
 * c_smith goes back to listening to a talk about IP and DNS
<jpiroshky> man -k pxe
<jpiroshky> oops ^_^
<nathwill> so... i'm pretty sure that this bug is wrong
<nathwill> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631257
<lubotu1> Debian bug 631257 in dovecot-imapd "package rewrites SSL certificates" [Grave,Open]
<slangasek> nathwill: wrong how?
<devxdev> any one on thats @ bsp?
<vagrantc> things are winding down on the BSP
<devxdev> :( just got back from the beach, that was the agreement with the wife, I go if she gets to go to the beach lol
<vagrantc> well, there are still people here
<kees> come back nathwill!
<vagrantc> wait a minute...
<kees> his bug looks valid to me
<kees> dovecot postinst will overwrite half a cert. oops
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-17
 * vagrantc waves
<slangasek> kees: yeah, we discussed in person, I think we reached the same conclusion
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-11
<tgm4883> so I somehow managed to accidently upgrade to saucy :/
<nibalizer> haha
<nibalizer> YES
<nibalizer> doing it right
<bkero> tgm4883: How's bleedingedge?
<tgm4883> bkero, it's not so bad. Not too many crashes
<tgm4883> bkero, unity needs some tweaking though
<tgm4883> apparently someone thought it was a great Idea to have everything default to preview mode
<bkero> Uninstall ALL the glances.
<tgm4883> well I'm probably going to reinstall 13.04 and install the amd 13.6 beta driver
<tgm4883> I'm not entirely sure what a glance is
<tgm4883> it seems dumb though that a left click now does exactly the same thing as a right click
<bkerensa> tgm4883: your supposed to want to upgrade to saucy... thats the idea behind testing ;p
<bkerensa> tgm4883: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1188656
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1188656 in unity (Ubuntu) "Bring back single left mouse click to open unity dash icons" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I agree. I just wish I knew how it upgraded to saucy
<bkerensa> tgm4883: sabdfl did it... they have root you know ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-14
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you need to review this https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I agree. I asked Emma Marshall when she is going to send me one.
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: is it possible to accurately time to boot (lightdm) and also time to shutdown in a measureable way? Is there any tool that does this already
<slangasek> bkerensa: 'bootchart' for time to boot, though you will need to adjust the default config if you're measuring boot-to-lightdm vs. boot-to-desktop; and no for shutdown, because by definition at some point your filesystem gets remounted read-only, leaving you nowhere to write timing info
<bkerensa> bdmurray: We should have working firefox-lp-improvement by end of day
<bdmurray> bkerensa: neat, what is happening?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I'm just making a new add-on the way the Firefox AMO people suggested
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-16
<biker> ping bkerensa
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-11
<meta4> no mor parties?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-13
<bkerensa> Azendale: ello
<Azendale> bkerensa: Hi
<bkerensa> Azendale: First time here?
<Azendale> Nope, just first time getting my chat client to follow this room
<Azendale> bkerensa: Nope, just first time getting my chat client to follow this room
